# January 8th Lens release rumor... a dud or a ruse?



## RS2021 (Jan 8, 2013)

For those of you still waiting for the Jan 8 rumored major EF lens releases based on the CR post, good luck…For the rest, ie, the sane and the disappointed…let’s face it …there ain’t gonna be no 35L II or 14-24L that’s about to be released imminently. 

The CR post that got a lot of mileage and bazillion clicks here for CR, was a big dud… and hopefully was not a willful ruse by Canon or its panderers.

If it was a willful ruse, then it moved the focus from Sigma 35 to the purported "imminent” release of Canon's version of 35L II. It kept folks like us participating and clicking kazillion times on this site acting like the release is imminent, it has to be cuz, hey, it has been on the waiting list for so long...

As for some who think they are getting this 50mm whatever.... *chuckle*. 

Jan 8th is here and I don’t think ANY major EF lens of any consequence is coming... (No, can't count the 200-400 1.4X which is a ~2 year old promise yet to be handled by the regular folks with multiple announcements and delays). This is a lame lame game that has been played before with the never coming 100-400L. String people along.

As it was a CR1, may be it is ok to say almost anything perhaps? One has to wonder how CR ranks these so called “sources” with bad track records when they come up in future with an equally lame whopper. Hope the CR guy calls this "CR1" source on this and says..."look f**kwad...what was this you said about two..."maybe" three lenses coming'?" ...and not put up anything from this source in future? …would CR post it anyway cuz …let’s face it… its slow going some months?

Instead of blaming Canon, perhaps one has to recognize the pathetic lameness in relying on games played by venues like this....then posting our “deep thoughts” (scoff!) like "I want my next lens to be gold plated and doing a jig" kinda msges...it says more about us...yes me included. 

Ok…I’ll get off my soapbox!


----------



## RileyJoseph (Jan 8, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> Jan 8th is here and I don’t think ANY major EF lens of any consequence is coming...


 It's actually 8:06PM on January 7th in Las Vegas where CES is taking place. So the 8th isn't here until tomorrow.

But I agree that it doesn't seem like there will be any lenses tomorrow.. on the 8th. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2013)

The poster apparently thinks that rumors posted here are due to some magical link into Canon. 

There is no such thing. The rumors are based on input from e-mails, and receive a CR rating based on their reliability, CR1 being the lowest reliability, while CR3 means a sure thing.
Its all for what -if and fun, and if you have to take it seriously, a rumor site will definitely leave you unhappy.
Canon is extremely protective about letting information out, and lenses are the hardest to predict. Usually, the CR3 rumors happen because someone somewhere makes a accidental slip and posts embargoed information.


----------

